# Are Arrow Squid Edible?



## yak69 (Jul 7, 2012)

Having no calamari squid cruising the bay at the moment, I seem to be picking up a few arrow squid.
Now I normally just use em for bait, but was wondering if they are any good on the chew.
I assume they are edible, but is there any major taste , texture or technique difference.
Cheers


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

most defo edible having just moved away from nelson bay 2 months ago i can even say ive eaten your local ones  just gut them skin them lightly score them flour and toss them either in a pan or fryer only difference is cooking times cause they are alot thinner they take alot less time to cook


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

just a quick tip try near the co-op at night if the long liners are there with there lights on can be good around high tide sometimes


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Sure are.
We get some bloody big squid up here, biggest I've heard of is 2kg for the hood, cleaned.
Still just as edible as calamari though.


----------



## Aza (Oct 28, 2011)

Try mashing up 2 or 3 kiwi fruit (skin removed) and marinading the squid in for a couple hours in the fridge prior to cooking.
Makes for very tender meat!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Arrow squid are ok and certainly edible, but nothing compared to southern calamari. Occasionally in PPB we used to catch a mixed bag of both species, when cooked up the difference in flavour between the two was like night and day. Fresh calamari is sweet, tender and flavoursome, while arrows are more rubbery and less tasty (but are most likely what you eat when you order a 'calamari' ring at the local fish and chippery). Arrow squid is usually $2-3/kilo and (genuine) calamari is often >$15/kilo. The difference in cost is partially a reflection of the capture methods (arrows are an ocean species caught on the brightly lit squid boats, calamari are an inshore species which are mostly netted or handlined), and partially due to the difference in taste.


----------



## yak69 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks guys,
confirms my suspicions. Hopefully the calamari variety will turn up soon.
I think I'll keep the arrows for kingy bait, no offense to those who eat em!


----------

